# Irene ----



## Builder Bob (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, it isn't looking to promising for the lowcountry. Latest estimate indicaate a Cat III Huricane with 115 mph (140 mph wind gusts) hitting just north of us. I sure hope Irene goes somewhere else to play. I am not sure that I really want to be around a 4th hurricane in my lifetime.

 I had enough with HUGO !!


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 22, 2011)

Builder Bob,

Hope that all is well with you.   I experienced "Frederick" back in the day,

while stationed at Charleston Naval Base.

.


----------



## mmmarvel (Aug 22, 2011)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Well, it isn't looking to promising for the lowcountry. Latest estimate indicaate a Cat III Huricane with 115 mph (140 mph wind gusts) hitting just north of us. I sure hope Irene goes somewhere else to play. I am not sure that I really want to be around a 4th hurricane in my lifetime. I had enough with HUGO !!


Is the glass half-full or ...???  Hurricane IKE gave me (even at the airport) LOTS of work - now the wind and the rain - we refer to that as the flip side.

Just saying!!!  Hope it doesn't hit you too.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 22, 2011)

I can do without the work from a natural diaster...... The social climate is right for MAJOR problems if we get anywhere close to the storm's path.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 22, 2011)

these storms just mess up the fishing!


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, Irene is starting to irritate me. I really don't have time for this right now.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 22, 2011)

My sympathy for y'all. I, like globe trekker played with Frederick in 79, I was at Keesler AFB in Biloxi, not fun. Good luck to all!


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you sir.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 22, 2011)

According to my wife, 40 years in South Fl with all the hurricanes we went through was nothing compared to the 10 weeks she spent in Arkansa during the Tornados back in April, May and early June this year. At least you have time to prepare. I will take a winter blizzard over a hurricane or tornado anytime.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 22, 2011)

"I will take a winter blizzard over a hurricane or tornado anytime."

You and me both........


----------



## Daddy-0- (Aug 22, 2011)

I was just in Pawley's Island all last week. I lived in Charleston for ten + years but I missed Hugo. I was there for Floyd and several other close calls. Hurricanes can be terrifying. It looks like central Virginia may be in for a doozey as well. Stay safe Bob.


----------



## Frank (Aug 23, 2011)

It took out Richard Branson's 60 million Pound home in the Virgin Islands --lightning fire

You would think on that grand a house they would have included sprinklers.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2028865/Kate-Winslet-carries-Richard-Bransons-mother-90-safety-lightning-strike.html


----------



## Mac (Aug 23, 2011)

I see a fireman in one pic - where did he come from?


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2011)

hay when you can afford an island, you can afford at least one firefighter

Hay I would volunteer for the job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

can you say sprinkle me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyrguy (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope you survive it well.

Here in Cola it will be bad if we loose power and such.


----------



## brudgers (Aug 23, 2011)

I would prepare, but I wouldn't bet on the track being accurate that far out.

 Myrtle Beach is looking at a 11% cumulative probability of 64 knot winds in the next 120 hours, and a 57% cumulative probability of 34 knot winds in that time frame.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIAPWSAT4+shtml/083214.shtml

 Hurricane forecasts were a something I became interested in back in the Florida summer of 2004.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 23, 2011)

Sprinklers may or may have not saved the house..... if it was a lighting strike and the fire burned the roof away, sprinklers would not have saved the house.  Residential 13 D sprinklers are not DESIGNED for property protection but for life ....


----------



## Alias (Aug 23, 2011)

I have to agree with fatboy, give a me good old blizzard anytime.

I don't miss Florida.......or Miami during hurricane season and I sure don't miss the midwest during tornado season.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## jim baird (Aug 23, 2011)

Today is the anniversary of Andrew, Cat 5, landfall at Miami.  I remember the weather was overcast and stormy here at over 300 miles north, and the pressure drop goaded my beautiful daughter to drop thru the birth canal.  She's nineteen today.


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2011)

hay it seems like it is also earthquake time around the world

colorado and DC got hit


----------



## jim baird (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt it way down here in the foothills of the Blue Ridge mountains in GA.


----------



## Mac (Aug 23, 2011)

We had a little tremble here too - I was in the car stopped and it shook around!


----------



## RJJ (Aug 23, 2011)

I was quick and will be on the news for the next three days.


----------



## Alias (Aug 24, 2011)

jim baird said:
			
		

> Today is the anniversary of Andrew, Cat 5, landfall at Miami. I remember the weather was overcast and stormy here at over 300 miles north, and the pressure drop goaded my beautiful daughter to drop thru the birth canal. She's nineteen today.


I know of one other baby born in Miami Beach during Andrew. Dad and siblings weren't present due to evacuation, he worked at NOAA at the time, probably still does. I have the '88 Samurai that got them through the storm. He said it was the only vehicle that would run with the tailpipe under water.  

Again, Hope everyone stays safe.


----------

